# tag type on the gildans



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

so i'm trying to match the tag that the gildans use...i.e. fabric type/print.....so when i have my tags made they look like they go together....

the tags are from the ultra cotton t-shirts....they look like they are printed on satin...maybe......

all i plan on doing is cutting the brand tag off then sewing mine in and leaving the care/size tag in the back.......

any suggestions for a nice high quality tag that you are using..... something to reflect my line..... i'm doing white on black tags also........

thanks

b


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Damask is usually recommended for a high quality woven tag.


----------

